

Siri’s mysterious blue underline, and what it means to you  - e1ven
http://www.macgasm.net/2011/11/04/siris-mysterious-blue-underline-means/

======
6ren
So why does it underline the word "the" when that wasn't the word that was
misinterpreted? Of course, Siri doesn't know what you intended, so it can't
know which word it got wrong... but it doesn't seem that Siri would have
thought that the word "the" was in doubt...

tangent/hypothesis: Does it just highlight _some_ word in a sentence, to give
you a hook? Perhaps the first word of an noun-phrase that Siri wasn't sure of?
Assuming Siri uses grammatical structure to try to constrain the possible ways
to recognize particular words in speech, perhaps it really isn't sure which
word was wrong? (though in the noun-phrase case, I would think that
underlining the entire phrase would make more sense to the user).

